# DIY Home Depot Light: 27 W Compact



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

Background: I had a 14w NO, 10,00k fluorescent above my seven gallon mini-bow and had fairly good plant growth. However I noticed some of my Cabomba Furcata dying off on the lower half of the stem. Since I am bunching my plants for a background effect, the lower half of the stem could not receive any light (canopy effect from upper half of stem). 

We also know that the WPG rule does not apply correctly to smaller tanks, so I knew I had to increase the wattage to properly grow Cabomba Furcata.

Solution: After reading on these forums, I saw people mentioning a cheap desk lamp from Home Depot. I was doubtful but went to the local Home Depot in midtown and found the exact desk lamp! 27w full spectrum CF, 6700k, $21.95. However, I realized that the "RoboCop" look of the lamp and the oversized stand would not fit into the area where I keep my aquarium. I should have taken pictures of my progress, but never intended to post this DIY.









You will need:
27w CF Desk lamp from Home Depot
Phillips screwdriver
Small Hacksaw, or Knife
Four wire shirt hangers
Needle nose pliers (with built-in cutter)

I decided the only part I really need is the fixture socket and of course the bulb. Since the wires are already assembled and threaded through the stand, I only have to remove unnecessary parts to glean the heart of this light: cables, ballast, and light.

I dismantled the entire base, and arm of the light with a Phillips screwdriver, and a cheap hacksaw ($1.49) also from Home Depot. I could take apart most of the stand with the screwdriver but had to saw through some glued parts of plastic. Note: If attempting to modify this light with a hacksaw, be careful not to saw through the wires. It is tricky to cut the plastic without touching the wires, but this can be achieved with very slow, shallow cuts.

After removing the entire stand and plastic arm, you have remaining the plug, grounded black power cable, the on/off switch, electronic ballast, and the head of the light. All this is already wired, working, and ready to go. 

Since this light is 6,700k and gives off a slightly yellowish light, I kept my previous 10,000k light in addition for a combined 41 watts. I mounted the DIY light slightly above the aquarium to prevent excessive heat and light from entering the aquarium. I also placed it behind the fluorescent hood so the DIY light would shine more brightly on the background plants (plus, I didn't have any more space otherwise). This wattage does seem high for seven gallons, but a portion of the light does shine outside of the tank (intentionally).

Using four wire shirt hangers and the pliers, I bent and cut them into a stand for the light. Resting against the back side of the aquarium bracket and top of the fluorescent light, the DIY light now rests a couple inches above the aquarium providing supplemental, but not excessive light. Note: This light gets very hot so I had to give it space away from the plastic. Within one hour, the light melted part of my plastic hood when resting against it. 






























I hope that provides people an idea on how to increase wattage on a small tank cheaply and easily. With this type of tank cover, I had very limited options to add extra light. Rather than dealing with overdriving bulbs, modifying the hood for CF, or HO lights, adding a $20 dollar light is far easier.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

sweet! I also have the same light but am saving it for a SW refugium that will happen hopefully during the summer.

When I bought it, I also thought it looked pretty cheesy and the base was excessively big. I think that you could easily put this down a few more inches by removing the casing leaving you with only the reflector, light, ballast, and wires. Then you could make an efficient and effective DIY hood.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

THE ROBOCOP LIGHT! I have one of these on my desk, used to use it on my 10g


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I LOVE THIS LIGHT. I have it above my Mini 1.5G tank at work. Works great, awesome plant growth.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great way to dig up a thread from more than 2 years ago!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Great way to dig up a thread from more than 2 years ago!


I felt it needed to happen, I have people asking me about this light ALL THE TIME! 

Rather then write a new one, I would rather point people to this one.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

sweet diy!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> I felt it needed to happen, I have people asking me about this light ALL THE TIME!
> 
> Rather then write a new one, I would rather point people to this one.


I had never seen this post. I have the light but never did go the DIY stand for it. I for one am glad this thread has been resurrected, I think I have a project for the night lol.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

odd, I cannot find this lamp on homedepot.com nor can I find it when searching Hampton Bay lamps online at all. 


edit: NVM, thread from 2008


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

For some reason it's instore only. Call and see if they have it in stock...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> For some reason it's instore only. Call and see if they have it in stock...


You will need to go into the store to get a hold of one, they do not offer it online


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> I felt it needed to happen, I have people asking me about this light ALL THE TIME!
> 
> Rather then write a new one, I would rather point people to this one.


Agreed :thumbsup:
I've probably gotten 10+ PMs in addition to thread posts since I first posted that I use these on my nanos


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I have the same light as well. Cool little light!


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I took my 30 gallon marine land/perfecto single bulb hood and gutted it. Purchased twin t5 fixture ment to be used over the stove or as shop lights and actually screwed them right into the fixture. They cost $20 dollars. Just replace the bulbs with aquarium bulbs and you have instant t5 lightning. It's not HO since it is standard 120 V but it pumps alot of light. Probably more than I really need since algae blooms are a constant with me.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

The light is only in stores. I cant find it online either, though I did find one on Amazon once but they wanted $45 for it. I payed $25 and some change at Home Depot 2 months ago when I bought another one. Also works great for indoor plants. Its a little bulky but you cant be the price!


----------

